# Death Notice



## BJClark (Oct 28, 2007)

(Author Unknown) 

Today we mourn the passing of a beloved old friend by the name of Common Sense who has been with us for many years. No one knows for sure how old he was since his birth records were long ago lost in bureaucratic red tape. 

He will be remembered as having cultivated such valued lessons as knowing when to come in out of the rain, why the early bird gets the worm and that life isn't always fair. 

Common Sense lived by simple, sound financial policies (don't spend more than you earn) and reliable parenting strategies (adults, not kids, are in charge). 

His health began to deteriorate rapidly when well-intentioned but overbearing regulations were set in place. 

Reports of a six-year-old boy charged with sexual harassment for kissing a classmate, teens suspended from school for using mouthwash after lunch, and a teacher fired for reprimanding an unruly student only worsened his condition! 

It declined even further when schools were required to get parental consent to administer aspirin to a student but could not inform the parents when a student became pregnant and wanted to have an abortion. 

Finally, Common Sense lost the will to live as the Ten Commandments became contraband, churches became businesses and criminals received better treatment than their victims. Common Sense finally gave up the ghost after a woman failed to realize that a steaming cup of coffee was hot, spilled it in her lap, and was awarded a huge settlement. 

Common Sense was preceded in death by his parents, Truth and Trust, his wife, Discretion, his daughter, Responsibility, and his son, Reason. He is survived by two stepbrothers, My Rights and Ima Whiner. Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone.


----------



## clstamper (Oct 28, 2007)

BJClark said:


> Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone.



Common Sense has a daughter who married a man named Realism. They had a son named Common Sense Realism who has few friends these days, but he's a really great guy. You should meet him.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 28, 2007)

clstamper said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> > Not many attended his funeral because so few realized he was gone.
> ...



Do you have his email addy?


----------



## clstamper (Oct 28, 2007)

Ivan said:


> clstamper said:
> 
> 
> > BJClark said:
> ...



Systematic Theology - Index | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## Ivan (Oct 28, 2007)

clstamper said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > clstamper said:
> ...



Hodges. Yes, indeed. 

Hodges taught James P. Boyce, one of the founders of The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary. I'm sure Boyce and Hodges would be pleased to know that is happening at Southern.


----------

